# Please help with middle name for baby girl Everly!



## Han89

Hi all, we are trying to find the right fit for the name Everly. We like Everly Autumn or Everly Sierra/Sienna but don't love them. We just can't find the right fit. Please help us with any suggestions of names that fit. Thank you :)


----------



## ilovenames

It's hard to say, because there are an infinite number of possibilities. It really depends on what your daughter's last name will be, because it has to all flow together. Everly Autumn is cute. I don't care for the name Sierra or Sienna. Too many syllables for my taste, but I'm a bit OCD about the subject anyway. What are your tastes? Are you looking for something different, simple, rare, old-fashioned, hippie, delicate??? Here are a few varied suggestions without knowing your tastes, your last name, or how many syllables you prefer:

Everly Rue
Everly Hope
Everly Jane
Everly Pearl
Everly Adele 
Everly Nova (means 'chases butterflies' in Hopi Indian)
Everly Violet (too cute)
Everly Willow (this one is adorable. My daughter's name is Willow)
Everly Mariah
Everly Blue
Everly Belle
Everly Rose

Good luck!


----------



## JayMari

Everly Monroe
Everly Christine
Everly Jayde
Everly Jewel


----------



## pippi_89

Going on the seasons:

Everly Summer
Everly Wynter

or

Everly Jayne/Jane
Everly Mae/May
Everly Sara/Zara
Everly Marie
Everly Skye
Everly Anne/Anna
Everly Amelia/Amilie
Everly Kate
Everly Ania/Anya


----------



## jogami

Everly Raine

It is such a lovely unique name it needs a soft equally unique middle name in my opinion.


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Everly Victoria 
Everly Grace 
Everly Amaya 
Everly Faith


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

It suits a one syllable name imo.

Grace
Faith
Eve


----------



## MUMOF5

Everly is lovely :thumbup:

I think that Everly Sienna sounds very pretty, but think that Everly Rose sounds beautiful and the best f the suggestions :flower:


----------



## Mummymoo_x

First thing that popped into my head was Everly Summer
Also Everly Rose is cute


----------



## Ruth 1980

Definitely a one-syllable middle name would sound good. I like Everley Jane x


----------



## xprincessx

Everly Rose


----------



## hakunamatata

Everly Grace
Everly Jane
Everly Mae


----------



## Junemummy2

Good choice - my 8 week old girl is called Everley. 

We chose Kerris as a middle Name (same as me). Good luck choosing!!! I thought we were very unique picking Everly & had picked it months and months ago but then channing Tatum names his girl that and now i feel is going to be more common!! 

I couldn't believe he announced his daughter was named that a week before my section!!


----------

